# Is this an Anubias of some sort?



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

I purchased a few of these plants from a pet store. The employees did not know what they were so they gave them to me for the cheapest price on the list of $1.98. I figured that had to be a good deal, however I'm not real sure what they are either! Please help.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm afraid it's not such a good deal as I'm sure that that is a Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum wallisii). This is a house plant that will do well with it's roots in water, but completely submerged it will slowly die. Pot them up in houseplant compost and put them somewhere sunny to enjoy the white spathes when it flowers.


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

Errr... ouch. Live and learn, I guess. At least the loss is minimal! I never even thought of it being a non-aquatic plant. Some sort of Anubias came to mind because the leaves were so think and strong.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This does look like an Anubias to me. Perhaps this one---Anubias lanceolata. I used to have an Anubias that looked like this, and it grew submersed without problems.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

It is not a Peace Lily. I also found some at a similar good price, and they have been in a couple of my tanks for quite a while. Thanks for the ID!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

It could also be Anubias afezilii (spelling?)


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmm... ok. I was gonna take it out of the tank today at my water change, but I'll go ahead and leave it in there and see what happens. HeyPK, the stems and rhizome on this plant aren't a green color. They are a lighter yellow color. Does that match your plant? I know the leaves look very similar.

I'm not very familiar with Anubias species outside of the most common ones, but to me this plant looks likes the leaves are growing out of the top. In other words I have these plants currently attached to a rock and it seems like to get the leaves pointed up that the rhizome is vertical instead of horizontal. Not sure if that means anything?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

HeyPK said:


> This does look like an Anubias to me. Perhaps this one---Anubias lanceolata. I used to have an Anubias that looked like this, and it grew submersed without problems.


I could be wrong, but the leaf bases where they join the rhizome look just like a Spathiphyllum to me, certainly not like any of my Anubias and I have kept an Anubias called lanceolata (though I'm not sure it really is!) The thinner yellowish roots from the first picture don't look like Anubias roots to me. The leaf stems are also much thinner with an 'elbow' below the leaf just like my Spathiphyllum.

Of course it could be an Anubias, but I'd keep an eye on it and maybe try one out of the tank too?


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

I noticed today at the water change that it is sprouting two new leaves. Can it still be a non-aquatic plant if it sprouts leaves while the rhizome is tied to a rock and the entire plant is submerged?


----------

